# is there an easy d21 differential swap?



## wreckitralph (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a 91 HB with the ka24e and 5spd manual tranny. It also has the open differential and HF35 axles. I was wondering if there was a pathfinder LSD diff that would bolt in. Any bolt-in LSD differential be great. I DO NOT WANT TO WELD THE GEARS! I didn't know if anybody here would know of a solution, thank you for any help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you thought about changing out the whole 3rd member..


----------

